# Garmin HELP!!!!!



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

ok, this new chomp 70DV is fantastic. BUT...how the heck do I get my numbers from Homeport into the machine? Been quite a journey so far. I had my numbers on my GPSMAP 478 and my wife computer...a windows machine. I uploaded all the numbers to my 478, then downloaded Homeport for my Mac. dang...then I had to upgrade the OS for the mac. Done. Homeport installed....done. Connected the 478 to the Mac and now I have the numbers in Homeport on my mac.....Now I have no idea how to get the numbers into the 70DV. I'm about to turn this unit into a flying object. help please. How do I connect the 70DV to the mac?


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

In Homeport: 

1. Stick a memory card into your computer. It should appear in the Homeport "Devices" window. 

2. Click "My Collection." Verify that all of your waypoints appear in the list on the left of the screen. 

3. Right-click "My Collection." Select "Send To" 

4. In the dialog box, click your Memory card. Select "OK"

5. Select "Create a new ADM file" and give it a name. 

6. Click "OK." Verify that your ADM file appears on your memory card in the left "Devices" pane. 

7. When you stick this card into your Garmin, it will automatically prompt you to import the waypoints stored on the card.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you. Can I also go the other direction and load the maps from my machine to my computer?


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

If the 70 is anything like the 740s, you will need to format the SD card in the unit before being able to use it.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

jspooney said:


> Thank you. Can I also go the other direction and load the maps from my machine to my computer?


Yes. I don't have a garmin in front of me, but you can back up the data to the card and then load it into Homeport. Just navigate the menus to find the option.


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mikvi said:


> If the 70 is anything like the 740s, you will need to format the SD card in the unit before being able to use it.


 
I have a 740s that I have read manual twice to find out how to reduce waypoint name sizes that appear on plot. Haven't found it yet. I wish that there was a button or option to select that would toggle between icon and icon and name displayed. I use icon shapes and color coded to identify the wreck and if I caught fish. I also have name ie "Navy Barge." Having icon and full name takes up a lot of space. As the 740s displays now, it is clutterted. There has to be a way to toggle or select icons only displayed and not the complete name as well. 7" screen fills up quick!


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

tank1949 said:


> I have a 740s that I have read manual twice to find out how to reduce waypoint name sizes that appear on plot. Haven't found it yet. I wish that there was a button or option to select that would toggle between icon and icon and name displayed. I use icon shapes and color coded to identify the wreck and if I caught fish. I also have name ie "Navy Barge." Having icon and full name takes up a lot of space. As the 740s displays now, it is clutterted. There has to be a way to toggle or select icons only displayed and not the complete name as well. 7" screen fills up quick!


Someone on Hulltruth offered this solution for the 740s waypoint names issue: 



> Press Information Menu>User Data>Waypoints>Display Waypoints .... you can manage any group or any type sysmbol how it's displayed on the 740.
> 
> Here's a video of how to do it on the 545. The process is the same on the 740.
> 
> ...


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

foxtrotuniform said:


> Someone on Hulltruth offered this solution for the 740s waypoint names issue:



Video author talks about new software loaded for his specific Garmin. I hope software holds true for 740s


THX!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. Transferred in seconds.


----------

